# REVO in LGB Mikado with LGB sound



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Any one out there successfully install an aristo REVO in an LGB mikado and continue to use the LGB factory sound? What did you do? I can easily bypass the LGB circuit board and hook the REVO up directly to the motor, that's really easy. BUt, I am having trouble figuring out how to power the sound board.

My first attempt was to insert the revo reciever on the power line coming in, then feeding power to the board using the 'track' wires. I thought this would be the same as using a trackside TE like I've been using for years. Unfortunately, it didn't work. So, now what? On the Non-plug and play board, I have outputs for the headlights. Maybe those would work? Not sure. 

The obvious choice is to remove the LGB sound/control board and sell it, and insert a new Phoenix P8 (when available). 

Advice and real experience? 

Mark


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,

I suspect that the answer to your question using the Revo, will be the same answer if an Airwire or RCS [any PWC/PWM output board] were used with the Mikado. Yes, the power output from the board could be hooked directly to the motors, but to get the sound to work, it may need something like the Optoisolator used by RCS and aiirwire to connect to the old Sierra Sountraxx boards.

My above response is speculation, not confirmed knowledge. I have tried unsuccessfully in the past to hook up an Airwire board to interrupted track pickup wiring. The Mikado did not run or sound properly. This system did work fine with the output of the 27MHZ Trackside Train Engineer and reed switches for bell and whistle.

JimC.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

I have been playing around with some different options and may have figured out a few things that may help you.

First, if you use track power to the sound board there will be no voltage change to activate a chuff if needed. Your Mikado has chuff sensors but they are hall effect sensors and work differently from reed switches.




















I suspect you have several things to work around including PWC (pulsating voltage) rather than straight DC voltage. Aristo sells a diode circuit to convert the output to DC voltage which might be all you need or you may need something that includes a capacitor to smooth out the voltage.

Drop me an email or we can talk on the phone and I can fill you in on what I have learned so far.

Let me know before you sell your Mikado sound board. You may not need to but if you do I may be interested.

I did modify a LGB Mikado sound board to work with my Aristo Live Steam Mike so I can help you with that part of your problem (hall effect sensors).

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Jerry has done some good ground work, Mark. See the post after yours on the AC forum.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry and Stan,

I have some excellent news. I spoke with Navin at Aristo Craft this morning about this and he told me exactly how to hook the REVO up and still use the LGB sound and boards.

On the incoming power wires, simply splice in the REVO board. (My mistake was using the motor outputs from the REVO to try and power the LGB Circuitry. Didn't work. )

Cut the wires to the motor and hook those to the outputs from the REVO board. Everything else runs normally and there was no overheating the sound board. Smoke and lights come on as soon as the locomotive hits the track. 

Wow, that was easy.

Mark


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mark........ Great, glad you have it fixed.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

That's great news!

I love the LGB Mikado sound and if you can get it to work with the Revolution I think you will be very happy and others may to be interested in following in your footsteps.

Often it takes one person who is willing to make the effort to try something that others are interested in doing but are unwilling to be the one who takes the first step.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The only thing that is not going to work right now is the lighting and whistle start up. Since the locomotive has directional sound and lighting, as long as I am faced the 'forward' way, the lights will come on appropriately. I am still thinking I will swap out this sound board for a P8, when available. I can use the outputs from the REVO to run the lights and I can also replace the LGB smoke unit with a better one. 

Jerry, the speed syncronizes perfectly with the speed. Also of note, the locomotive started at a "6" out of 100. That's better than either of my two aristo steamers. Top speed was much higher than I remembered it, closer to express train speeds than local freight. That's good for me, since my LGB Mikado is really a passenger engine and not meant for drag freight service. That's what the other mikado and mallet are for!! 

Mark


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I suppose Battery power would be the same directions???? Can't wait and was wondering if the LGB stuff would be difficult to convert to the Revo, been waiting on it until others are done...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I honestly have no idea about battery install, but you are probably right. Unless you have a way of switching the polarity, your locomotive is always going to see the same polarity, regardless of your movement. 

LGB really did a great job on the electricals in these engines. I liked having plugs instead of solder joints. Also, the boards are printed in English, making it simple to figure out what goes where. 

Mark


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 29 Mar 2010 12:50 PM 
Jerry, the speed syncronizes perfectly with the speed. Also of note, the locomotive started at a "6" out of 100. That's better than either of my two aristo steamers. Top speed was much higher than I remembered it, closer to express train speeds than local freight. That's good for me, since my LGB Mikado is really a passenger engine and not meant for drag freight service. That's what the other mikado and mallet are for!! 

Mark


Hi Mark,

I have to admit that I am a bit (pleasantly) surprised that it seems to be working so well. One thing that occurred to me (and I had not thought of before) is that my previous attempts with using LGB sound units with a pulsing voltage (MTS/DCC) involved analog sound units while your Mikado was designed for digital MTS/DCC operations. I am guessing but it seems to me that if the Mikado sound board was designed to work with a pulsing type of voltage (MTS/DCC) which may account for its adaptability for use with a different type of pulsing voltage (PWC).

All that really matters is that it is working for you.

Jerry


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

what about battery power? do you go around the MTA decoders? if powered directly from the battery like the tracks there will be no syncronizing sound or power. Anyone do one of these?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry and John,

I used two different power sources for my testing. My indoor test bench uses a Crest Ultima power supply. Because I am lazy, I hooked up my old 75mHz TE and set that to Linear, ran the voltage up, and then tested the locomotive. My other power supply is a Meanwell 24v, 10 amp supply. That is used on my outdoor layout. In both cases, the locomotive started to move at '6' and had close to passenger train speeds, aka FAST. Much faster than when running through the standard MTS board. This makes sense, since I have a lot less resistance to go from power source to motor. 

John, I suspect that you may be able to use a similar approach for battery power. However, I have heard that LGB motors like 24v best. Some of the battery folk can probably direct you better. However, the installation would be the same as I've described. You just don't wire in the track power, but your battery instead. I am not going around the MTS decoder. There is no MTS decoder in my locomotive, only the socket for one. To put it very simply, all I am controlling with the REVO at this time is the motor. The main LGB board gets its power from the track, as per normal operation. I have unplugged the motor from the board, and have hard wired it to the outputs of the REVO non-plug and play board. That's all. Very simple. There's even space for the 6 capacitors inside the boiler.

Once I get the Phoenix board, I am going to have some fun coming up with ways to make the firebox LED's operate (they currently flicker) and powering the headlight, new marker lights, cab light and tender light. I am also planning to replace the LGB smoke unit with an Aristo one. Jerry, you can have that, too. I'll have to make a new smokestack anyway.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

When you are done you will have to find a way to post a video with sound of your completed Mikado.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

We're supposed to have beautiful weather starting tomorrow. Maybe on Thursday, I will put some trains out and run the Mikados. Just to contrast the sound of the Phoenix and the LGB. I'll have to remember to take some track magnets with me. Also, I seem to have some low spots on the line as the pilot hits the track in some places. 

Mark


----------

